# Looting in Chicago and suburbs



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

May have to bail out the GH weekend block. Forfeited the Amazon block tomorrow.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> May have to bail out the GH weekend block. Forfeited the Amazon block tomorrow.


Jeeze !

Covid -19 wasnt enough !

Killer Hornets wasnt Enough !


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Curfews now on all over Chicagoland. Ridiculous.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

There's some great opportunities around Philadelphia if you don't mind a little rioting and looting &#128514;


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Downtown Chicago on lockdown.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Jeeze !
> 
> Covid -19 wasnt enough !
> 
> Killer Hornets wasnt Enough !


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Need Flex to be at 50$ per hour to make it work.

Title should be looting and rioting.. Shootings as well.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Jeeze !
> 
> Covid -19 wasnt enough !
> 
> Killer Hornets wasnt Enough !











Somebody opened the gates of hell.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Jeeze !
> 
> Covid -19 wasnt enough !
> 
> Killer Hornets wasnt Enough !


I got home the other night around 3AM and a killer hornet snuck in my front door when I walked in. WTF are they even doing buzzing around at night? &#128562; Seriously the thing was huge and I ended up strapping my electric flyswatter to my broom to get rid of it.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Looting, rioting in tony Naperville Illinois tonight. May forfeit Flex Block Tuesday night.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Somebody opened the gates of hell.


Satan is here on Earth !


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Satan is here on Earth !
> View attachment 469740


Satan has been here for a while. You must have never met my ex-wife.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

brentb31 said:


> Satan has been here for a while. You must have never met my ex-wife.


I must be married to her sister.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

brentb31 said:


> Satan has been here for a while. You must have never met my ex-wife.


I have dated 5 Native women.

Native Women are Passionate.

They will PASSIONATELY TORTURE & KILL YOU !


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

First Flex Block this week. Let's see if there are antifa blocking the roads.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> There's some great opportunities around Philadelphia if you don't mind a little rioting and looting &#128514;
> View attachment 469072


In California, some Korean lady saw protesters coming , then she started to draw BLM on her building &#128516; Brilliant move . She had all this time to write it, but no, only when the protest was coming near her building .:smiles:
You don't want to mess with the rooftop Koreans :thumbup: Sunday night, RTK was ready for the action .
https://www.omahaoutdoors.com/blog/rooftop-koreans-werent-racist-defending-livelihoods/


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> There's some great opportunities around Philadelphia if you don't mind a little rioting and looting &#128514;
> View attachment 469072


All that would get from me, is a big ole cup of....


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I guess I will not be buying the iPhone for 200$
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdof...n-iphones-you-are-being-tracked/#63bf4f4f5098


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

mbd said:


> I guess I will not be buying the iPhone for 200$
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdof...n-iphones-you-are-being-tracked/#63bf4f4f5098


All these iPhones would be used for a parts, so be prepared for used brand new iPhones.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

mbd said:


> I guess I will not be buying the iPhone for 200$
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdof...n-iphones-you-are-being-tracked/#63bf4f4f5098


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

This protest and looting has had a impact on me personally and I have learned and evolved as a person :thumbup:
What I learned is that stock market keeps going up when looting and protest happens :smiles: I was not expecting this swift move to the upside , more like 2021 end or 2022 to recover the loses .:smiles: I could personally break even in the near future&#128516; Even if it goes down from here, i am positioned at a good spot. So thank you very much, Mr
Munchin &#128516;



mbd said:


> In California, some Korean lady saw protesters coming , then she started to draw BLM on her building &#128516; Brilliant move . She had all this time to write it, but no, only when the protest was coming near her building .:smiles:
> You don't want to mess with the rooftop Koreans :thumbup: Sunday night, RTK was ready for the action .
> https://www.omahaoutdoors.com/blog/rooftop-koreans-werent-racist-defending-livelihoods/


2020 version Rooftop Korean looks very bad ass  I don't want to mess with him, vaping &#128516;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MikhailCA said:


> All these iPhones would be used for a parts, so be prepared for used brand new iPhones.


All those I phones are being used for TRACKING & SURVEILLANCE !

A DRONE IS FLYING OVERHEAD PHOTOGRAPHING LOOTERS 24/7.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

I Live in the twin cities. Not sure how bad other towns were hit. Some of the stores that were hit are major stores. These were retail stores, gas stations, mom and pops and various other restaurants. IMO these impoverished areas are now going to be worse off. Now these communities wont have these major stores to shop at. The are closed indefinitely until repairs...aka torn down and rebuilt ect. These areas were already known for high crime and poverty. They even burned down a 7 story high rise meant for low income housing. Instacart has ceased all operations in MN.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

smithers54 said:


> I Live in the twin cities. Not sure how bad other towns were hit. Some of the stores that were hit are major stores. These were retail stores, gas stations, mom and pops and various other restaurants. IMO these impoverished areas are now going to be worse off. Now these communities wont have these major stores to shop at. The are closed indefinitely until repairs...aka torn down and rebuilt ect. These areas were already known for high crime and poverty. They even burned down a 7 story high rise meant for low income housing. Instacart has ceased all operations in MN.


Cheap land downtown for developers !

" Gentrification Riots".

The " Hipsters" will move in.
Get Zoning Legislation passed

Then raise property tax levels and assessments until all are Forced Out !

Real Estate Agitators.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

I heard that also


tohunt4me said:


> Cheap land downtown for developers !
> 
> " Gentrification Riots".
> 
> ...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

smithers54 said:


> I Live in the twin cities. Not sure how bad other towns were hit. Some of the stores that were hit are major stores. These were retail stores, gas stations, mom and pops and various other restaurants. IMO these impoverished areas are now going to be worse off. Now these communities wont have these major stores to shop at. The are closed indefinitely until repairs...aka torn down and rebuilt ect. These areas were already known for high crime and poverty. They even burned down a 7 story high rise meant for low income housing. Instacart has ceased all operations in MN.


I saw they also burned a smaller post office. Many of those stores may not even rebuild those shops.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I saw they also burned a smaller post office. Many of those stores may not even rebuild those shops.


Some will call this unintended consequences. I believe they are intended


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

They said that most that were arrested were out of state. Talk was there was organized crime rings stealing looting ect. All the typical group that like to cause issues.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> May have to bail out the GH weekend block. Forfeited the Amazon block tomorrow.


I thought this thread was about bragging who looted what. Anyone got good tv? microwave? laptops?


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> I thought this thread was about bragging who looted what. Anyone got good tv? microwave? laptops?


No I work for a leaving and buy my own stuff.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Any other towns business as usual regardless of riots and looting? How has this impacted ty our income and budget? @Chicago-uber


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Have Dsp's been given routes this week @Chicago-uber? Lisle had 11 routes only in one day, I think that was yesterday. Thank you to BLM, looters, rioters, antifa.


----------

